# 240.21(b) (2)



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

Can someone explain this a bit just cant picture it


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

that's a pretty big question although just a dew words.

anything specific that is giving you trouble? 


there is a lot in that section and it would take a lot to explain every section.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

Example:
600 amp panel with no room for more breakers but you need a sub panel. H-tap conductors onto the feeders (between main and bus in a larger switch gear setup). the conductors you tap on must be rated for at least 200 amps (1/3 of what the feeders are protected at) and terminate in one breaker/set of fuses within 25 feet of tap.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

might help too:

http://ecmweb.com/mag/electric_understanding_rules_feeder/


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

240.21 (B) (2) the tap conducters do not extend beyond the switchboard,panelboard,disconnecting means,or control device the supply. I dont get what is meant by "do not extend beyond" can you give example of whats considered ok and not ok ? thanks for the other info I did understand that ,this wording though me off


----------



## wirebender (Dec 18, 2007)

That requirement is *240.21* (*B*)(*1*) (2). IMO it means the tap must supply on one piece of equipment, but I could be wrong.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

I think wirebender is right, tap conductors terminate in one piece of equipment.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Tap Rule*

The tap rule is sometimes hard to understand but I read this that it only applys to one piece of equipment.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

Also check with your AHJ for clarification.


----------

